# Lasagne, dual wave and success - wow wee!



## Riri (Feb 28, 2016)

Well I made a homeade lasagne yesterday to have for supper (been avoiding pasta for years due to difficulties it causes with resulting blood sugars). I also don't use dual wave much at all so this was experiment night! I decided to go for a smallish square (195g =25g carbs) and a nice green salad with it. I went for a 60/40% ratio with the 40% delivered over 4 hours and it worked a treat. Highest BS was 8.9 after an hour and then it was 6ish all the way. Tested more than normal as it was an experiment so 1,2 4 and 5 HR mark and then midnight and 3am and all good BS. The square was a bit small so going for 35g tonight with the leftovers. Happy days for once!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 28, 2016)

Excellent!  Hope future experiments prove successful also, and you are able to broaden your food choices once more!


----------



## Flower (Feb 28, 2016)

Great result Riri  Dual wave splits are all a bit of an experiment so that is a fab result especially with pasta involved. Enjoy your bigger portion tonight


----------



## Riri (Feb 28, 2016)

My husband has a sad face as the lasagne is normally all his!! Lol
Very chuffed with this thanks and after having a more normal size portion tonight (about 35-40g carbs) hoping to try spag with pesto. Not a huge love of pasta TBH especially the creamy carbonara types so I may get away with these ones. Move on to rice in April - more experiments. Thank god I love potatoes and they react very well with me.


----------



## Sally71 (Feb 28, 2016)

It's great when it works out right for once isn't it!  Good luck with your future experiments


----------



## SB2015 (Feb 28, 2016)

Very well done Riri amazing levels,  and encouraging for further experiments.
Thanks for posting this info as it is good to have ways of bringing back in the difficult foods.


----------



## Riri (Feb 28, 2016)

Thanks both. I know - if I read how a PWD has dealt with certain foods in a bit of detail it gives me a bit of courage to try it too. I know we're all different and this won't work excatly, or at all, for others but it may give someone a bit of encouragement to give it a go - which is what I need as I'm a bit of a wimp with food and tend to stick to the tried and tested as regards bolusing.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 28, 2016)

I do that with both pasta and rice, whatever I have either of them with (unless it's literally a dessert spoonful of eg rice or pasta salad on a buffet) and find I can manage up to 50g-worth of either.  I also do 60/40, but deliver it over 1.5 hours usually - and it works like magic - cos obviously you get more 'nearly' upfront, cos of the delivery period being shorter.


----------



## Riri (Feb 28, 2016)

1.5hrs - quite a bit shorter than the 4hrs I opted for (pure guess!) but it works so brilliant. I'm really interested to see what happens tonight. What I'm only to aware of is that diabetes has a habit of coming and biting you in the bum and 2 days are never the same!!


----------



## Riri (Feb 29, 2016)

Wow think I've found my perfect food. Bs 8 after 1 HR and 4.9 after 3 hrs (think a bit lower as I'd had 2 small glasses of Malbec in the afternoon) and continued with 6.4 at 3am and woke at 5.6 at 8am. Lasagne, and of course the vital green leaf salad (OCD), is definitely back on the menu. Little things like that amaze me and make me smile.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 29, 2016)

Riri said:


> Wow think I've found my perfect food. Bs 8 after 1 HR and 4.9 after 3 hrs (think a bit lower as I'd had 2 small glasses of Malbec in the afternoon) and continued with 6.4 at 3am and woke at 5.6 at 8am. Lasagne, and of course the vital green leaf salad (OCD), is definitely back on the menu. Little things like that amaze me and make me smile.


Fabulous!


----------



## DeusXM (Feb 29, 2016)

I actually find lasagne one of the easier pasta dishes to bolus for - relative to say, spag bol, it's mostly meat (well, it is the way I make it).

Glad you've also found a way to manage it.

Pro tip from the Hairy Bikers - blanched rolled out leeks make an excellent no-carb lasagne sheet substitute. I've also heard people suggest grilled aubergines but then I'd suggest you're starting to move into moussaka territory.


----------



## Riri (Mar 1, 2016)

Ahh - the old spag bog is more problematic aye!! Now that I've got the confidence I'm going to give it a whirl this weekend. Much easier to deal with rubbish numbers through the night then when there's not the pressure to get up and function at work!! I like the idea of the vegetables layers and I certainly would move to the dark side if I'd had a big pasta fail. Interestingly, we go to Greece every year on hols, I find moussaka tricky - again the high fat content and the guess work of the potato layer at the bottom which is a must in all trad. moussakas. Off to make Cawl for tea now - there's an easy one . Happy St Davids Day to all fellow Welsh forum member and a Happy 1st March Day to everyone else on here.


----------



## Pattidevans (Mar 2, 2016)

I have to say I was gobsmacked in Corfu to discover potato in my moussaka!  I'd not bolussed for it at all as I was used to just aubergine, meat and the feta/egg/topping.  I subsequently discovered that it's about 50/50 restaurant wise as to whether or not they put potatoes in.


----------



## Milsey moo (Apr 13, 2016)

I find the dual wave really helps with pasta dishes and some people say pizza too but I don't do it for pizza.


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 13, 2016)

I use Duel-wave for every meal. Depends what I am doing/eating to what% & time. Pleased it was good for you


----------



## Lorraine hunt (Apr 13, 2016)

I've never used dual wave, will have to give this ago with my next pasta dish, I suppose everyone is different when comes to timings as to 1.5 or 4 hours etc.


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 14, 2016)

Lorraine hunt said:


> I've never used dual wave, will have to give this ago with my next pasta dish, I suppose everyone is different when comes to timings as to 1.5 or 4 hours etc.


You can do so much with a pump. Good luck


----------



## Riri (May 2, 2016)

Yeah - the timings and amount is very much on a trial and error basis. I'm even thinking that the next time I have it (haven't tried pasta or anything new since first post) my results may differ again, so complicated and unpredictable my diabetes can be at times. I'm not giving up though !!!


----------



## trophywench (May 2, 2016)

I find it works well for me with both pasta and rice, but normally there is a lot of fat - cheese usually with the pasta and from browning onions and meat with the rice (and one thing we do which has half a pint of cream in the sauce - between 2!  LOL)

Pizza is various, we usually have thin crust and I only really like it when the base is crispy so it isn't usually that spiteful later IYSWIM.  Trial and error,  normal meat and two veg or a sandwich etc doesn't require anything fancy.


----------



## HOBIE (May 5, 2016)

Duel-wave is good


----------



## Adam Hardy (Jul 1, 2016)

This Duel-Wave you are speaking of sounds similar to my delayed novorapid injections when eating high fat content food featuring carbs?
Please enligten me a little further on it - as it was one of my questions in my pumping thread - cheers.


----------



## Annette (Jul 1, 2016)

Dual wave (as in your other thread) is where part of the insulin is put in upfront, and the rest over a given amount of time. So its similar to having 2 injections, but the second is more a drip feed than an all in one.


----------



## mikeyB (Jul 13, 2016)

Referring to earlier comments, I've never put potato in moussaka, nor feta in the topping, because neither are really traditional.

What I did do a few weeks ago is create a much reduced fat, lower carb moussaka that was just as tasty as the real thing, and using the traditional lamb. If you ask me nicely, I'll tell you how it's done...


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 23, 2016)

Adam Hardy said:


> This Duel-Wave you are speaking of sounds similar to my delayed novorapid injections when eating high fat content food featuring carbs?
> Please enligten me a little further on it - as it was one of my questions in my pumping thread - cheers.


No its not. You can choose %, time, & quantity to suit what you are eating Adam


----------



## trophywench (Jul 23, 2016)

A dual wave gives you a lump of insulin up front, you choose how much, then delivers the rest of the calculated bolus over an amount of time, you choose how long, in drips.

An extended bolus - it delivers the whole lot in drips for whatever time you decide. 

You can't program a pump to calculate a bolus, and deliver it eg half an hour later.  Neither can you program it to give you some now, then none for half an hour, then the rest.

You'd have to do some of either of those manually. 

Pumps are good - but they don't have the same capabilities as a human brain and hands and what capabilities they do have, they achieve differently!


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 27, 2016)

Same as if you were doing something that takes a lot of energy. Reduce basal. Pumps are miles ahead.


----------

